# Stabila 37816 48-Inch and 16-Inch Aluminum Box Beam Level Set ?



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> Actually i do have a 6-10 stabila plate level.
> 
> Also a 4' magnetic stabila.
> 
> Then a 2' & 4' johnson level for concrete & dirty work.



Better get the 7-12 foot extendable, too.

:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I dont really use the plate much.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CJ21 said:


> It just the way I was taught I never need anything longer than 48''.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you ever build a wall taller than 6' you should have at least a 6' level.
> 
> An 8' is better


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus said:


> Better get the 7-12 foot extendable, too.
> 
> :laughing:




I use a laser for leveling walls for the most part

Do you guys use one ? Or a plate level


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a self leveling bosch point level for lineing up plates in basements and a rotating hilti i could use to keep a straight wall.

Though normal framing the plate comes out


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Plate level, 8' starrett.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

JT Wood said:


> I use a laser for leveling walls for the most part
> 
> Do you guys use one ? Or a plate level


7-12 foot stabilla plate level.

And don't you mean... PLUMBING WALL!? :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the 24, 16 , 32, 48, 6'8", and the 8' stabilas I use them all. Especially when setting different size posts. The 8' works well for a straight edge also.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I have the 24, 16 , 32, 48, 6'8", and the 8' stabilas I use them all. Especially when setting different size posts. The 8' works well for a straight edge also.



When I first strated working for my current boss, he asked me to go and grab the "straight edge and level". In the old company I worked for, that would of been a straight 2x and a 4' level. What my boss meant was the 7-12' stabilla. :laughing: I still get confused sometimes.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> When I first strated working for my current boss, he asked me to go and grab the "straight edge and level". In the old company I worked for, that would of been a straight 2x and a 4' level. What my boss meant was the 7-12' stabilla. :laughing: I still get confused sometimes.


Steel stud and magnetic torpedo level, instant 8 foot level.

I never use anything bigger than a 48" because I don't own anything bigger. That's why we have lasers. :thumbup:


----------

